# Tires, what should I get?



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

What's your budget and what do you want the tires to do (IE gas mileage, performance, soft ride)?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> What's your budget and what do you want the tires to do (IE gas mileage, performance, soft ride)?


List of preference: Performance, Mileage, Ride Quality.

Budget: around $150 per tire, could go higher, but it would be a stretch


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Going to go with my usual suggestion, Nitto Motivo's. They combine the best of all worlds.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Take one for the team and tell us how Continental PureContacts are?


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

I use Dunlop Direzza star spec z1 on my track car. Great tire for autocross and street. Why would you need snow tires in San Jose? In the last 50 years it snowed twice less than an inch.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's a couple links to look through: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/2930-wandering-hwy-speeds.html 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...just-bought-set-bridgestone-ecopia-tires.html

Bottom line ... if you're biggest concern is price, you might not get the best tire for the amount of money you spend. When you think about it, the ONLY thing between you and the road is your tires, so what is a few more dollars really worth if you and your family are your highest priority? Read my posts in those two threads, but make your own choice obviously. You gotta be happy with your decision, so just make sure it's an informed one! 
Best of luck to you


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

30 Ounce said:


> I use Dunlop Direzza star spec z1 on my track car. Great tire for autocross and street. Why would you need snow tires in San Jose? In the last 50 years it snowed twice less than an inch.


I need snow tires for my frequent winter trips to Tahoe where I will swap my rims for my steelies so I don't ruin my 18's with chains. Also, I've been edging toward more of a summer tire overall since I will have my snow tires, I'm just not entirely sure how well they will handle in rain.



spaycace said:


> Here's a couple links to look through: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/2930-wandering-hwy-speeds.html
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...just-bought-set-bridgestone-ecopia-tires.html
> 
> Bottom line ... if you're biggest concern is price, you might not get the best tire for the amount of money you spend. When you think about it, the ONLY thing between you and the road is your tires, so what is a few more dollars really worth if you and your family are your highest priority? Read my posts in those two threads, but make your own choice obviously. You gotta be happy with your decision, so just make sure it's an informed one!
> Best of luck to you


The thing is, my parents are going to be buying the tires for me, which means that the higher the price goes, I have to have a more compelling argument to swap their opinion over the better priced tires that will get the job done.

After some searching last night, I'm leaning towards a set of Bridgestone Potenza's (S-04, or RE760); or going back to a set of Falken Zeix-912s that were amazing on my old car. However, should I try and stay clear of asymmetric tires? Or should I look into asymmetric for better performance (I love corners)?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Achellies atr sport cheap tire thats gonna last, wont have gobs of grip, but why do you need grip in a 140hp 3000lb 4 door fwd car, alot of bimmer/vw guys use achilles sports. **** i have achilles haha and love them much quieter than stock tires and my 512 s i had well worth 89 a pop.i paided 380 .mounted and balanced 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Achellies atr sport cheap tire thats gonna last, wont have gobs of grip, but why do you need grip in a 140hp 3000lb 4 door fwd car, alot of bimmer/vw guys use achilles sports. **** i have achilles haha and love them much quieter than stock tires and my 512 s i had well worth 89 a pop.i paided 380 .mounted and balanced
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I think I'm just going to go with another set of 912s, never had a problem with them before, and I know my parents will go for them. Also, Or car might not have the raw power, but I still hit corners on a couple mountain roads near my home, and more grip will help me really hug each turn.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Really? 912's are, IMO, one of the worst tires on the market. I had more complaints and more sets that were returned defective than probably every type of tire I sold combined.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Really? 912's are, IMO, one of the worst tires on the market. I had more complaints and more sets that were returned defective than probably every type of tire I sold combined.


What complaints were there?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

excessive wear, noise, poor performance, cracking in the cold weather, poor wet traction. I haven;t been selling for a couple years, maybe they have gotten better but the ones we had were trash. There are lots of tires for the same price or cheaper that are better.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Take one for the team and tell us how Continental PureContacts are?


Interestingly enough, today a Trax pulled up beside me (Weird that you still can't build them on the chevy website, but you can buy them at the dealership), and had a set of PureContacts on. They looked newer than the car, but I highly doubt anyone would put all-seasons on when we just had a snowstorm, and there's another one coming tonight? It'll be interesting if that's the stock tire on the Trax... couldn't find it after a google search.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> excessive wear, noise, poor performance, cracking in the cold weather, poor wet traction. I haven;t been selling for a couple years, maybe they have gotten better but the ones we had were trash. There are lots of tires for the same price or cheaper that are better.


I only had one tire wear really fast, but that was due to a broken front suspension(unfixable toe/camber problem), I never noticed any noise issue, loved them performance wise(especially in wet weather), and no cracking(could be from where I live, but its gets down to 30 overnight in the winter). The set I had were on my car from 09-11, but if you insist, I'll keep looking around for a different tire; but I.'m not so sure about nittos. Nothing on the company or anything, I just don't know anything about them.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not insisting anything, if you liked them don't let me stop you from getting them. I've just had a lot of bad experiences with Falken in general.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Continental ExtremeContact DW is the tire that I would chose for a Summer tire. They are a tiny bit more than $150 each... but they are superb.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Wyre said:


> Continental ExtremeContact DW is the tire that I would chose for a Summer tire. They are a tiny bit more than $150 each... but they are superb.


The DW looks promising, I should be able to swing a set if I go through my dealer. Every time I buy something through them they tend to give me some sort of discount, and I could get the installed/aligned for free.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

smurfenstein...if your looking for a decently priced great tire that has good gas mileage, great performance, and awesome handling, and comfort, id go with either a tire from falken, hancook, or perelli. And a tip, a tire with hyrdoplane grooves in it helps alot for all of those functions and features =]. Just a friendly tip


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Another +1 on the Continentals. FANTASTIC tires. Not-so-great treadlife, but anything that gives you handling won't be.

The DWS are very good all-seasons as well - one of the best I've driven in snow. 

Make sure to go Z-rated. It will make a difference in handling.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've used Nittos in the past- they make good tires. Dunlops are pretty good, also, but their sticky tires don't last long. 
My favorite are Toyo Proxes, a little pricy, but they work well in the bay area. I've driven them all year round up to Tahoe/ Yosemite as well (just not in the snow).


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not sure where you live, but if you're driving to Tahoe, I'd guess you'll be going through some snow from time to time ... And after I got rid of my OE Goodyear tires (they didn't even make it a year!) I went with Michelins. The price was actually competitive and the tires themselves are WAY better than the OE tires that came on the Eco. I've gone through other tires on my G8, including the OE Goodyears (lasted about 22k miles), Conti procontact DWS (lasted about 23k miles), and currently am running Michelin Pilots on it now. I've never had a problem with ANY Michelin tire I've purchased in the past, and had over 83k miles on the set I used to have on a 4x4 Yukon ... only reason I had to replace them was because they lasted so long, that they were starting to get dry rot on the side walls! Go with what you feel is going to be the best for you, but look on tire rack for comprehensive reviews not only by staff, but consumer reviews as well. I like their tests, because all the tires are tested on the same model of car. Best of luck to you on your tire quest!


----------



## Scottybones (Jan 2, 2013)

spaycace said:


> Here's a couple links to look through: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/2930-wandering-hwy-speeds.html
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...just-bought-set-bridgestone-ecopia-tires.html
> 
> Bottom line ... if you're biggest concern is price, you might not get the best tire for the amount of money you spend. When you think about it, the ONLY thing between you and the road is your tires, so what is a few more dollars really worth if you and your family are your highest priority? Read my posts in those two threads, but make your own choice obviously. You gotta be happy with your decision, so just make sure it's an informed one!
> Best of luck to you


 As with anything some name brands are just overpriced. I agree that tires are important and don't skimp. However, if a set of Hankook tires are getting better reviews than Goodyears that are $30 more, than what is the harm in getting them? I'm using this example because I just bought a set of Hankooks that I'm in love with and they were put up against the equivalent Goodyears and smoked them. Not a big fan of Goodyear anyway.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Scottybones said:


> As with anything some name brands are just overpriced. I agree that tires are important and don't skimp. However, if a set of Hankook tires are getting better reviews than Goodyears that are $30 more, than what is the harm in getting them? I'm using this example because I just bought a set of Hankooks that I'm in love with and they were put up against the equivalent Goodyears and smoked them. Not a big fan of Goodyear anyway.


Depends on what you want the car to do, most people who buy, say a Hankook 727 buy it for utility and warranty and could care less about handling characteristics. They are satisfied with since they have really no expectation so they give it a good review. Also I am quite sure a huge number of them have never had an actual performance tire so they don't have a point of reference. I agree you normally pay more for a brand name but it isn't as simple as reading reviews sometimes.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

To shed some input in this thread. I have a set of bridgestone Turanza with serenity tires and love them. They grip well in dry weather, and wet. and very stable at high speeds.
Have not had more then 5-6,000 on them so i do not know how they last.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dieselard said:


> To shed some input in this thread. I have a set of bridgestone Turanza with serenity tires and love them. They grip well in dry weather, and wet. and very stable at high speeds.
> Have not had more then 5-6,000 on them so i do not know how they last.


Apparently the redesigned ones are pretty decent. However, I've got an older set on another car. They're VERY LOUD, crap in rain, and extremely stiff. Can't wait to get rid of them. Nice handling, though. I can take an exit loop at 45 mph and they're just on the verge of squealing, whereas the FR-710's are howling at that speed on the Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I ran Turanza's on my Montana for 120,000+ miles. Absolutely loved them.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

It is a good idea to get some comparisons from the November issue of Consumer Reports. I know, some of you guys hate them, but the Cruze was the car they used for all of the tires they tested in that issue. Michelins came out on top in most categories with Continentals coming in second some of the time. Other tires brought up here in this thread so far were also included in the testing.

I expect that some of you won't agree with their results.


----------

